# Anybody know anything about being a FAS employee?



## ailbhe (7 Jan 2008)

Hi all,
I have seen a job advertised with FAS that I am interested in applying for. It is a junior supervisor position and is mostly admin work.
There are very few details available on benefits or even salary (it says Fas supervisor rates apply). I have a job at the moment that pays reasonably well so i don't want to waste my time if this is a minimum wage position.

Anybody out there work for FAS or know where I could get more details??

Thanks


----------



## uncorked (7 Jan 2008)

It would depend on what type of FAS scheme is involved eg CE, LTI etc.  The wages grant here for example indicates the weekly wages for an LTI Supervisor and Assistant Supervisor.

http://www.fas.ie/en/Allowances+and+Grants/Local+Training+Initiative+Grants.htm

CE Supervisors wages were once determined by the number of participants on the scheme, I'm not sure if this is still the case.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2008)

Can you clarify if it is a post within FAS itself (you say FAS employee in title) or a posiiton being offered by FAS? If it is the latter, thids might help ...  http://www.fas.ie/en/Allowances+and+Grants/Training+Allowances/default.htm


----------



## ailbhe (8 Jan 2008)

It is a position within FAS


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jan 2008)

Sorry, don't know what "FAS supervisor" rates are. You could try and ring them and ask?


----------

